# to saw or not to saw..... burl



## jimmyjames (Sep 1, 2013)

I have this 2"slab of burl and its pretty amazing with the "Sunray" pattern, dare I cut it into duck calls?? Probably get 50 call blanks out of the burl section.... IF I cut it...


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 1, 2013)

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130901_122048_204_zps589955c2.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 1, 2013)

When I cut into it it makes marvelous pieces like this......

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130901_122048_204_zps589955c2.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 1, 2013)

What the heck... stupid phone. 

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130901_122514_163_zpsab685fbf.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2013)

I wouldn't cut them into smalls. I'd saw 'em into boards or leave 'em as table tops. 

.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 2, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I wouldn't cut them into smalls. I'd saw 'em into boards or leave 'em as table tops.
> 
> .



I think I may save this one and resaw into a guitar top/tops, the burl section is 14" wide. I have a lot more of this Kevin , much bigger solid burl slabs that will be better suited for tables.


----------



## nx95240 (Sep 2, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't cut them into smalls. I'd saw 'em into boards or leave 'em as table tops.
> ...



BIGGER BURL.????? sweet


----------

